# How to touch up holster wear on black automatics?



## Wells85 (Mar 25, 2016)

I like to touch up parts like my slide releases and saftey levers on my black automatic pistols. So far my method has been to wipe down the part with 100% rubbing alcohol, and then put on a light coat with a Birchwood Casey black paint pen. It gets the job done, but I can't help but wonder if there is a better way other than a reblueing kit.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

"Spot bluing" isn't difficult, and can be reasonably durable. The parts you mention are best treated off the gun, to avoid getting stuff where you don't want it. I've had success with Brownells Oxpho-Blue.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've always preferred honest dings and wear marks but I can understand your point. 

I've tried different things, even a black magic marker. The Birchwood is a good touch up. But to me if you really want it to look 'right' I'd go with hillman's idea and remove the part. Since it's off you can try a tougher finish.


----------



## joethebear (Nov 24, 2015)

Vote for oxpho-blue


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My own feeling is that honest wear-and-use marks make a gun look better.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My own feeling is that honest wear-and-use marks make a gun look better.


In that case I should be in the movies. :watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Wells85 said:


> I like to touch up parts like my slide releases and saftey levers on my black automatic pistols. So far my method has been to wipe down the part with 100% rubbing alcohol, and then put on a light coat with a Birchwood Casey black paint pen. It gets the job done, but I can't help but wonder if there is a better way other than a reblueing kit.


I like to polish those controls to a mirror like finish. Or if available replace them with stainless. Makes a nice contrast. Of course you first have to remove the controls. Using wet or dry sandpaper start off with 320 to 400 to 600 to 1500 to 2000 grit. This saves you from constantly having to touch it up. Whenever you clean the gun you can just go over the controls with the 2000 wet or dry or as often as necessary to maintain their luster that is if those parts are not made of stainless steel.


----------

